# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  Остановиться в Москве

## Danil

Харе Кришна!

Хотел обратиться с просьбой: у меня брат будет в Москве в субботу, и ему бы где-нибудь переночевать с субботы на воскресенье (т.е. с 13 на 14 августа) :-)

Он у меня неприхотливый, ему бы место, где омыться, гамчху высушить да чадар на полу расстелить для сна :-)

Спасибо!

----------

